# Blue Water Line



## Reel Quite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey can anyone tell me if the blue water is near Marlin or the beer can.. Planning on an over night trip Saturday.. Any info is appreciated..


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

South of marlin now, next week?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, be aware that the drillship West Neptune that was approx 5 miles SE of Marlin was moved last Sat nite.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lady J said:


> Also, be aware that the drillship West Neptune that was approx 5 miles SE of Marlin was moved last Sat nite.


Do u know where it was moved to?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

West neptune is 9 miles south of horn.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

SnapperSlapper said:


> West neptune is 9 miles south of horn.


Do you think it will hold fish or do u think it will take a while for tuna to get back on it


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Saturday evening it was dead; didn't catch any, see any, or mark any. But it changes hour to hour so that doesn't mean anything now. Unless the water has checked up, it is probably in mud now anyway though.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

We fished West Neptune early sat morning, Caught BF and had a few YF skying around 4:00am. Hooked one on a popper and it smoked the spool, literally, of 12000 shimano. We fought it for about 45min before something got it. Once the sun came up they disappeared. 

If I had it to do over I would go to Delta house or ensco 8505 before West neptune. 

We caught a few small YF, wahoo and dolpin at DH.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

I paid for rip charts to see if it was any good.looks like blue water is right south of horn mountain on over towards double nipple.everything north of that is dirty.I think we're gonna run straight out to ensco and maybe move a little further to proteus.I have 340 gallons so I think we have enough


----------

